# Minni



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

here are a few recent pics of my girl Minni:


























thanks for looking


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

shes Stunning! i love her markings


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

wow she is stunning!


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

i love her!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## hunter (Nov 18, 2008)

cracker.....................


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

thank you all, she is my little cutie


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Such a cutie...lovely pics.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aw she's lovely .... xx


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

thank you for your lovely comments


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Mini has such beautiful markings and such a sweet face.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

She's lovely  she reminds me of a panda lol


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

She looks like a little cutie


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

thank you all


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures, she is lovely, very pretty


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks very much!


----------

